# Tough Trout Times at Mad River



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I have been to Mad river about 10 times this year ( fishing out side of Urbana ) off of 296. And I have caught small Browns here before but this year has been extremely tough for me. Nothing but Creek Chubs with Flys and Nightcrawlers. I sometimes see big schools of Suckers in deeper spots but 95% of the time never see trout. I just got into Fly fishing and have it down for the most part. I just dont know alot about Brown Trout. But at the Mad i always see large splashes on top water and wonder if they are trout or chubs or suckers. Any help or other experiences that can help?


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

My personal opinion is that the Mad is a highly overrated trout stream, as far as the average angler is concerned. It’s very technical and is extremely pressured, especially on or around the weekends. Plainly stated, it’s tough to fish, by which I mean bigger specimens are hard to come by. That being said, big browns, like other predatory fish, tend to be more active at night. Similarly, fish tend to be more active in rising water, so keep an eye out for that as well. Finally, get the hell away from Urbana and try the headwaters where there is more structure and cover.


----------



## bobcatbasser (Sep 20, 2014)

Everything Deazl said is true, and good advice. 9 times out of 10 the fly/bait is the least important part of your presentation. If fly fishing and you’re not getting strikes where you think you should be try changing your casting angle, take active measures to reduce drag on your fly, downsize and/or lengthen tippet, etc first. Just because you don’t see the trout doesn’t mean they aren’t there- take some time when getting into the stream and into a spot you’ll fish to just observe for a bit. The bigger fish especially hold right to wood, shadow, etc and are much more sensitive to disturbance in and above the water. If none of the above helps and you need to change baits/flies try going way big or way small. It can be surprising sometimes to see what size baits the trout will target. Lastly, don’t be ashamed to throw proven trout spinning gear- inline spinners, little spoons and cranks.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Small inline gold colored spinners, I prefer Mepps #0 your only going to avg about one brown a hour (Iike others have said not super productive)but you will get some


----------



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

I am in the same boat as Dillon! Got the trout bug hard this year for some reason and have not found the Mad to be that impressive. Am I fishing the wrong section or is the Mad just a straight flow? Seems to me like there are not many bends, pools, etc, just straight river with little structure other than occasional downed trees. Been getting into the water at 29/296 and a little further north near west liberty. Is there a better section to fish? Not asking for your secret spot, just trying to be in the right stretch of water (also not looking for size, just numbers to keep it interesting)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The Mad is very technical since it is a big ditch so very few bends, undercut banks and submerged trees since it was designed to be self flowing and cleaning. Add that the bottom is almost all small glaciated rock and sand and you have a uniform bottom in most places. The key here is to learn a stretch very well and approach any spot that is slightly deeper with caution and stealth and the fish will come. Mid thigh deep will hold plenty of fish. Moving and covering a mile of water should get you a half dozen small trout on most outings. The water is equally as good from County Line rd up to West Liberty. (Above West liberty the river is private and is not stocked but a few fish around if you have permission) fish are stocked generally 1 time of year in the late fall with about 10-12k advanced fingerling brown trout from 6-8" I. Hopes that by the following fall they may be keepable size12". Please be very careful with all smaller guys you catch as they have to last till next fall. There are plenty of holdover trout from the previous years but they get Wiley so when you finally get a nicer one please respect and release for the next angler. If you want dinner go to Krogers.


----------



## horn-dog (Oct 26, 2009)

The browns in the Mad are just like most spring creek fish -wary this time of year with low clear water and a summer filled with moderate fishing pressure (note the fishing pressure at the Mad is nothing like many smaller popular eastern rivers). Save for a few random spectacular days when the fish get pre-spawn hormonal and rambunctious (days where they seem to want to eat everything), a few fish is a good outing. You should focus on finding good current breaks with depth near quality gravel-filled runs, and also deep shadowy areas. Don't spend much time on the water in-between. The stretch you fished is as decent as anywhere is (esp downstream of there). Upriver is typically even tougher this time of year (bc low flow).

A dry/dropper makes a bunch of sense this time of year, fished upstream with 'quiet' wading (or stay of the water if you can). Start with a big terrestrial on top; switch to a small caddis pattern if that doesn't produce. The dropper should be a heavy midge, BWO nymph, or caddis pupa. If you see fish rising (sounds like you do), cast that dry to it! 

All that said, they're about to dump a bunch of smaller fish in there, which will increase your catch rates significantly. )MadRiverOutfitters is the best resource in the city to chat someone up in-person).


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Well today i went out and found several nice schools of trout but they didnt bother to even look at the fly's i was throwing. I tried all kinds of nymphs and dry's. Really crazy and confusing


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

This was all i could manage lol


----------



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just curious......anyone have much trout specific luck on the clear fork? Thought about trying up there next just to see if I could find some browns and maybe smallies at the same time. never been so any suggestions greatly appreciated


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> This was all i could manage lol


Release the kraken!!......they've stocked chubs


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Release the kraken!!......they've stocked chubs


I hope your joking or mean something else lol


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

So you just started fly fishing and pretty much “have it down”? 
Ugh.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I hope your joking or mean something else lol


LOL Its really a shiner and ya should've floated him in the deep hole i told you about......


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

ski said:


> So you just started fly fishing and pretty much “have it down”?
> Ugh.


He’d be the first


----------

